# cortland line



## fishn bubba (Aug 23, 2015)

Looking at switching over all of my fly lines to cortland. What line has been the best/most durable/tangle resistant. looking at 6-10wt lines


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Of the two I have used, liquid crystal flats/tarpon taper has been way less troublesome than the guide as far as coils go. Flats/tarpon is true to weight where guide is +1/2


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I would not recommend the liquid crystal if your worrying about coiling as it coils fairly bad.

Best way I found to stop this was almost daily cleaning. It still coils when clean but doesn’t tangle as bad.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

the liquid crystal lines are all going to have some coiling. if its above 80* then you should be fine. the flats taper is a jamb up line.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have been using the Flats Clear mostly and really like it.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I like the Guide and full clear. Less tangles than Rio. Best shooting lines IMO.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The hotter it is the less tangles I see. June and July in the keys and CFL I see little to no coiling, guess it depends on where and when it's being used. I love the guide, have it on multiple rods and have used it for 4 years now.
If the rod is more of a medium or medium fast the flats taper will be a better match.


----------



## fishn bubba (Aug 23, 2015)

I am located in the treasure coast of florida With frequent travels to ENP and Bahamas totally a warm climate. Coldest climate I plan on fishing is days in the 60s on the mosquito lagoon. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I use Cortland lines, and tippet material exclusively. I really love the new flats taper and bonefish tapers. I use the guide as well, but I'd recommend cleaning the guide line regularly. They cast great, but if you lay them on the deck of the skiff all day in the extreme sun, they can feel a little gummy if you don't wipe them with the cortland line wipes regularly. I don't ever have any coiling issues, but I fish in 80-100 degree weather primarily. The flats taper or bonefish taper don't need anything. I drag them through the trenches and they never fail me. No tangles, not knots, no gummy feel, just flawless performance. 


Their leader and tippet material is some real next level stuff. It's virtually unbreakable, and the fish don't get leader shy. I've definitely caught many more tarpon and bonefish since I made the switch over from using Seaguar tippet.


----------



## SkiffsDoWha (Dec 23, 2016)

In summer weather I have loved using the guide and flats taper lines. I spray them with KVD line and lure spray that you get at bass pro and let dry. It helps keep them slick and clean resulting in fewer tangles. The Tarpon taper (clear) is also awesome. When it is not summertime I use a couple of their other lines mainly the Big Fly and Blitz (cold water intermediate) lines. The Big Fly is a line I use year round in fresh and salt. 
The key is to keep them clean which I have found great success using the line and lure spray. Good luck!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

tailwalk said:


> Of the two I have used, liquid crystal flats/tarpon taper has been way less troublesome than the guide as far as coils go. Flats/tarpon is true to weight where guide is +1/2


hope your right cause That's what I put on my 13 wt.


----------

